# Winterizing your sprinklers!!!



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Give me a call. Ill come out, check the operation of your backflow , drain it and insulate it. I can also do the same thing for shallow well pumps and indexing valve systems. We arent the coldest spot in the country but one good freeze can bust the top out of the backflow. Replacing usually cost around $125 installed. I charge $29 and it usually takes about an hour. 

I want to again thank all the people that have used my business or referred me this year. As usual The PFF family sticks together!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I too highly recommend Mead. He did a great job for me as well. Call Mead for your sprinkler work, he is the MAN!!!!! :bowdown


----------

